# Thermal compound recommendations



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

Getting ready to reassemble one of my amps and I'm looking for recommendations on thermal compound. 

I have used Arctic Fox Silver before, but that stuff is ridiculously priced... I found this stuff Super Lube 98003 Silicone Heat Sink Compound 3 oz Tube | eBay
and feel that it might be a good, cheaper substitute. 

Anyone have any insight on the Super Lube compound? Any other recommendations?


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Dow Corning 340 is kindof an industry standard. Maybe not the best (who knows) but it works and its pretty cheap. Havent had experience with the others mentioned accept the arctic fox stuff. And youre right its way expensive.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazon.com: Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Grams: Computers & Accessories
If you use it correctly will be good for at least dozen big amps.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

I second the Arctic Silver.. good stuff and pretty cheap on ebay..


----------

